# goliath grouper around the bridges?



## nemesis89 (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard of people catching goliath grouper around the bridges in the panhandle during the summer or from the jettys?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Claydo caught a Jewfish in the pass and ive seen one diving the pensacola pier rubble.


----------



## nemesis89 (May 12, 2009)

i thought about giving it a try but wasnt sure if it was worth it ive heard rumors about it but wasnt sure if they were true.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw two monsters caught around the rocks at Ft.Pickens in the 70's


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Scotty McGuire caught a mnster off ft. picken several years ago.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They're around but I don't know if targeing them is worth it unless you have one located.

Luckily, I know where three or four live but have had little success getting at them when doing it on purpose. Now, when I'm just dicking around, they seem to find me, just not when I''m properly equipped.


----------

